# Mozilla Firefox in deutsch

## united98

Hi,

warum finde ich nicht die geeigneten Topics über die sufu...  :Shocked: 

Das Language Plug-in habe ich in Firefox installiert und kann über Tools zugreifen...aber die Menüleiste ist immer noch in Englisch. Habe ich was übersehen??  :Cool: 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

----------

## primat

Besonders Ausdauernd scheint Deine Suche ja nicht gewesen zu sein!

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=139237&highlight=

----------

## Realmaker

Es heißt auf deutsch!

----------

## united98

Hi,

stimmt!  :Smile:   :Very Happy: 

Danke für die Hilfe!

----------

